

Your Phone vs. Your Heart - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/24/opinion/sunday/your-phone-vs-your-heart.html

======
jessepollak
Is it just me, or does the title and opening paragraph seem a little
misleading? The author says:

 _"Most of us are well aware of the convenience that instant electronic access
provides. Less has been said about the costs. Research that my colleagues and
I have just completed, to be published in a forthcoming issue of Psychological
Science, suggests that one measurable toll may be on our biological capacity
to connect with other people."_

After that intro, and the title, I expected the study to focus around the
ability of people to connect with others in relation to their use of their
phone.

That is not what the study seems to be about. Instead, the author describes
how people who were taught an 'ancient mind-training practice known as metta,
or “lovingkindness,” that teaches participants to develop more warmth and
tenderness toward themselves and others.' There's no mention of phones or
electronic devices in relation to the actual study.

I understand that there is concern about the effect of our handheld devices on
our ability to interact in real life with other people, but this whole article
feels a little...off. If you're going to frame an article around phone v.
love, I'd prefer to see some _actual_ research on phone v. love.

Did I completely misinterpret this?

------
shard
Paywall-less Google link to article:
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&#...</a>

